# New! Hello!



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

just saying hi!...I am new here...

I have started my Body transformation in May and I have had great results so far...however I feel the need of having a trainer now to maximise my results as I have lost most of my bf and now I really need to see my abs!!!

anyone has any advise? do you know a trainer in NW London or close?

Thank you!!! :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

good luck :thumb: and get the abs out for the lads


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't help you with the trainer, but I can say hello and welcome!


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you!...I posted for a training partner too in another section..


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

welcome and don't mind the crazies:lol:


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

welcome mate


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

thank u all


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

welcome to uk muscle Miss D!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

hiya


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello! Welcome to ukm


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Heyyy and welcome to the forum


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sorry i'm a day late,ordinarily i make myself a sex pest to all the new female members within the first cple of hours,my apologies as i was abscent,welcome to the board.....erm......any pics to post of your progress?  :thumb:


----------



## small gaz (Sep 7, 2009)

hi welcome, good luck with ur train!


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to UKM Miss D.

East London for the moment. So maybe not the best potential training partner!


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Greetings, Miss D, from presumably fairly close by to you in exotic NW10.


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

thank u all for the welcome!hehe....still havent found a training partner...oh well keep pushing on my own!...haha

I upload progress pics...this is my change in 3 months...now I look different as I m still cutting (obviously!!)....so I should upload new pics by the end of the week....

LOL at weeman...I forgive you!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Hun , welcome to UK M!


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Betty...thank u!


----------



## THE-BEAST (Sep 11, 2009)

hey welcome! i'm new too! havent got a clue how this thing works??!!! i think i have brain fog lol


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome to u too then!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

notice how the women get more welcomes than new male members lol...not that thats a bad thing

i myself am doing the exact same thing!!


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

I haven't copme across many women here yet...maybe thats why! where are they???

its so nice to feel welcome...so thank you very much!


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Miss D -

(without being creepy!!!) Was just wondering what part of NW London you're in (in a very general sense!!!)?

I'm in Kensal Green, train near Ladbroke Grove.


----------



## erekose (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> Miss D -
> 
> (without being creepy!!!) Was just wondering what part of NW London you're in (in a very general sense!!!)?
> 
> I'm in Kensal Green, train near Ladbroke Grove.


heheh we are very close!


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Miss D -

If you're THAT close, have you ever seen or heard that childish moron who rides around this part of London on an insanely loud black Harley? That's be me!



SCZ


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to UK - Sure youll find exactly what yuor looking for on here!


----------



## ivangg (Sep 16, 2009)

hallo and good luck


----------



## THE-BEAST (Sep 11, 2009)

may i ask- what ever has made you want to go through such a transformation?


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> Miss D -
> 
> If you're THAT close, have you ever seen or heard that childish moron who rides around this part of London on an insanely loud black Harley? That's be me!
> 
> ...


LOL...no never heard...but I ll look out for u then!...LOL drive safe!


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

THE|BEAST said:


> may i ask- what ever has made you want to go through such a transformation?


woooo....big question!...eerrrmmm...lets just say I was tired of being unhappy about things and about myself...realized the only person who could change things about my life was ...ME!...so there you go I just started to make the right choices...stopped moaning about being this and not being that and started doing what I needed to do to be who I am.

this is a lifestyle change for me...not a 3/4 months diet...I love wot I do and I dont care wot people say...all the negative feedback u get when u eat chicken and broccoli every day...every 2 hours...when u say no to pizza...drinks...ice cream and fries!...or when you have to carry ur food around if you go away for the all day or more...or if you go to the gym every day they look at you as if you are sick or something!!...(probably while smoking a couple of sigarettes after their "healthy" baguette for lunch!"...whatever!....

...different people different choices I respect yours you respect mine!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: reality is...we do love chicken and broccoli right??? LOL X


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

hello


----------



## un4givn2 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

and thank you for all the welcome messages!...I do feel very welcome indeed!


----------



## THE-BEAST (Sep 11, 2009)

wow that is a big reason, and yeah people do look at us like aliens for the strange eating habits lol! to some extent they stay well clear lol! ... some people call bodybuilding vanity but it is just how you explained, if your not happy with the way you look then you must take steps to change it!! i mean, it isnt going to happen on its own! right? ... TRAIN LIKE A SLAVE ... EAT LIKE A PIG ... BODY LIKE A GOD! (GODDESS), soon you'll find alot of jelous people out there trying to drag you back down! thats what i found so in order to continue, i had to get rid of them, even some family eg- my cousin of same age, he new what i was doing and he always had a problem with his wieght so i said to him i'd teach him everything he needed to know to look great and offered to train him but because he couldnt be bothered, instead he found it easier just to try and get me to quit by making me miss meals and making me look bad if i didnt drink and saying stuff like "what you eating that s hit for?", people like that dont care about you ... only what others think of them over you. M


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

yes i know wot u mean...sometimes its hard to ignore them thou...like some people say things like "oh but u cant eat like that forever!"...eerrmmm excuse me that is down to me to decide!...lol...or "ooohhh what is that???? (probably cottage cheese when I had it in my diet)...how can u eat that????"...LOL...I love it thats why you fat ass!!!...lol

my best friend is also wanting to lose weight but the thing is she asks me advice but dont listen!...like she would say what can i have for breakfats...so there i am suggesting eggs and oats...and she would go.."oh can I have kellogs instead of oats??"....aarrgghhh...and I say..."yes go on eat the kellogs"...oh no choco pops is better!!...i mean why do you ask if then u try to find an testier alternative!...

not every one has the same focus...personally I dont care about how the food tastes..I mean if I know that during the week I have to follow certain patterns then no matter what I follow them...I found myself eating cold boiled eggs and cold cooked porrige in my car for flip sake!...does it taste good??? ..no...is that anyone else's business but mine??? no...If I m training in the morning and not going home to eat then I have to bring my breakfast with me right??

today went to oxford street and had my chicken and broccoli in Zara's fitting rooms!!!...ahahahah...awsome!!...LOL but thats what I have to do If Im out all day...I always carry my meals wherever I go...everywhere!...

oh and for the record...I bought size 8!!!...so yes people!!! I love chicken and broccoli!!! I cannot explain the feeling!!!....oohhhh its great!...then obviously rewarded myself with a WELL DESERVED....pair of shoes!!!....LOL...

cheat hour tomorrow...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

welcome


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Your latest progress pic!!! :drool:

Well done you! Your hard work is definitely paying off :thumb:


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

thank you! I am trying to upload the latest one but keeps failing!...will keep trying!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

welcome to the board, there is loads of advice on diet and training, also people with a huge amount of knowledge on the subject to help you out....

hope you achieve your goals and fair play for all the hard work that you have put in


----------



## Miss D (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------

